# Shaq:"Sometimes I regret leaving the Magic"



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/25125995/shaq-sometimes-i-regret-leaving-the-magic


> Former Magic center Shaquille O'Neal never fully wanted to leave the team when he did. Now, O'Neal, who was inducted into the team's Hall of Fame Friday, admits he regrets leaving the Magic for the Lakers, reports the Associated Press.
> 
> "It's unexpected because I came here to win. We won games and then I made a business decision," said O'Neal. "It's never personal. The (team owner Rich) DeVos family knows that. And I accomplished (a championship) somewhere else. It's not like I didn't think they weren't going to be upset or anything. But it's business. It was all business.
> 
> "Do I regret it? I never fully answer it. I regret it sometimes. Is this where I started and should have stayed? I actually wish they made it a law that whoever drafts you, you gotta stay there your whole career."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bullshit. He doesn't regret it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is just another veiled shot to discredit Dwight who Shaq forever hates for stealing his Superman nickname. Giant manchild Shaq. Forever being a bitch.


----------

